# Ice, Bi Coloured Ragdoll 18 months old



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

*We at Animal Lifeline UK helped helped Ice, we sorted rescue back up and transport to rescue for him










Ice, Bi Coloured Ragdoll 18 months old. Huge Cat Lovely affectionate playful boy Ice has had sore eye and has been on eye drops for 3 weeks and they have improved greatly but still not clear and our vet thinks it will be a long time before they clear because of the length of time hes suffered with them. hes neutered and microchipped but we havent started his vaccinations because of his eyes but will do in the next couple of weeks.
If you feel you would like to meet this lovely boy or can give him a home in a few weeks time please contact us.

Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

Please say you heard about them from the Animal Lifeline UK Team*


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

still looking


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Ice has had eye surgery to loosen his eye lids they were to tight but now his eye are open wider but will never be perfect but the difference in him is unbelievable hes a different cat. Hes a wonderful boy just want lots of love. Could you be Ice new mummy or daddy?


----------



## Jazzz (Jun 12, 2012)

hes so gorgeous! reminds me of my own cat.

i hope he finds a home soon =]


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I hope someone falls for him soon too as he so deserves a new loving forever home


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Still needs a home


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Great news Ice finally has a new home








and here he is tired out from playing with his new toy


----------

